# If you carry commercial liability ins., do you ALSO pay the SRF to Uber?



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

If you carry commercial liability insurance, do you ALSO pay the SRF to Uber -
or have you asked Uber to stop the deduction?

If you haven't asked, why haven't you asked Uber to stop deducting that fee?

The SRF is paid by the pax to for the purpose of ensuring they are covered by commercial liability insurance while in an active Uber ride. If you are already providing that coverage, you should be able to keep the SRF instead of paying it to Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

thats a great idea. If Uber lets this happen, those of us that can't afford it can afford a commercial insurance. The SRF we pay to Uber exceeds the commercial insurance cost.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

That's why I'm suggesting it...
I do around 100 trips a week.
$5,200/yr would cover about 75% of my cost of obtaining a commercial
policy and provide better over-all coverage to both me and my passengers.

Uber could make this an option and allow each regional operating co (raiser) in the US negotiate group rates with carriers by state.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Nah, how else can Fuber make a profit on $4 minimum fare?!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

You'll notice that *BLACK car rates do NOT include an SRF*
(because the driver's are already insured).


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I thought Uber's stance is that the SRF was to pay for background checks for drivers, not insurance.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

It doesn't matter... if BLACK car driver's don't have to pay it, then neither should any other driver who has a livery level commercial policy in place.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I would guess Uber makes money on that buck beyond their costs. Uber has long had a policy of instructing their drivers they don't need commercial insurance, their personal policy is fine, simply dom't tell them what you are doing, but don't lie if asked. I couldn't comment on the accuracy of this, but I have read that as much as 95% of rideshare drivers fail to report their activity to their personal carriers...... My guess is they will not drop the dollar SRF. They can't afford to because they can not keep tabs on all those drivers and their commercial policies. The James River policy is about covering Uber's ass and not you the driver. 

That's my hunch.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard off Uber refusing or deactivating drivers for having commercial insurance? The thought seems hard to believe, but I thought I even read it here on the forum once or twice.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

The SRF is a money maker machine for Uber.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It doesn't matter... if BLACK car driver's don't have to pay it, then neither should any other driver who has a livery level commercial policy in place.


In Phoenix, if you have your own commercial insurance you do not pay the extra $1.00 on each fare. You are classified as UberX livery.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> In Phoenix, if you have your own commercial insurance you do not pay the extra $1.00 on each fare. You are classified as UberX livery.


Well thats what I cant understand, do the riders pay it if they get a livery vehicle on UberX? Surely they do not get a discount if they just happen to pull a fully insured livery car. So if it part of the passengers rate and Uber does not take it does that mean the drivers gets it? Or even 80% of it?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I thought Uber's stance is that the SRF was to pay for background checks for drivers, not insurance.


It's for whatever they need it to be for. Passenger gets raped it for an anti rape program. Pedestrial gets run over it's for pedestrian safety training. It's all double talk and smoke screen so basically it's just a slush fund.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

i actually though this was already happening in CA at least I remember seeing an email that said Partners that have their own permits and commercial insurance keep 80% of safe rider fee.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Would be nice if the $1 SRF goes to the driver (with proper commercial insurance) instead of just not charging the passenger for it. Why should it cover their costs, but not ours?

Would be a nice little incentive to actually commercially insure an X vehicle as the costs wouldn't be much more significant.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Well thats what I cant understand, do the riders pay it if they get a livery vehicle on UberX? Surely they do not get a discount if they just happen to pull a fully insured livery car. So if it part of the passengers rate and Uber does not take it does that mean the drivers gets it? Or even 80% of it?


When the UberX customer is fortunate enough to get me and my normally UberBLACK vehicle for their 4X surge ride, they are charged the fee and I get 80% of it.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

The SRF cracks me up anyway. Let's consider that concept, applied to other services and products : 

-Safe Doctor Fee
-Law abiding Judge Court Fee
-Sober Pilot surcharge
-Bootable Harddrive Surcharge (new PC)
-Sterile Surgeon Fee
-Hole Free Tire Surcharge


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> When the UberX customer is fortunate enough to get me and my normally UberBLACK vehicle for their 4X surge ride, they are charged the fee and I get 80% of it.


Oh OK cool. So there you go OP you will get 80% of it. Go for it.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The SRF cracks me up anyway. Let's consider that concept, applied to other services and products :
> 
> -Safe Doctor Fee
> -Law abiding Judge Court Fee
> ...


Uber steals the money, calling it SRF. Claims to be a "technology company" while providing pax an insurance coverage?
Non-killing cops fee.
Safe mail delivery surcharge.
Antibacterial grocery fee.
Non-violent government workers fee.
Safe airline pilot training surcharge.
The list goes on. LOL.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

8 stupid fees people hate to pay but do anyway.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/8-stupid-fees-consumers-hate-165038672.html


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread cracks me up!

Sooo, if i had a legal livery car Prius, commercial insurance everything, uber doesnt charge me $1 SRF and i get $0.80 out of customers SRF!?!

100 rides per week. 50 working weeks in a year.
Means 5000 rides in a year. Times 1.80
$9000 is more than enough to pay for your commercial insurance each year..


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> This thread cracks me up!
> 
> Sooo, if i had a legal livery car Prius, commercial insurance everything, uber doesnt charge me $1 SRF and i get $0.80 out of customers SRF!?!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be times $0.80???

The safe ride fee would amount to $5,000 if you ran 5,000 calls. You would get 80% of that. $5,ooo bucks would do ya for insurance providing you could actually set it aside..... and you were able to initially able to come up with the money before you earned it. It would be more for next year if you did it in a dollar per call manner.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Uber should get 0% of SRF since they won't be responsible at all for any accidents.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> This thread cracks me up!
> 
> Sooo, if i had a legal livery car Prius, commercial insurance everything, uber doesnt charge me $1 SRF and i get $0.80 out of customers SRF!?!
> 
> ...


Where are you getting 1.8 from. 80% = 0.80. Which means on 5000 trips, $4000 would be the payout.

Djino


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a major revenue stream. Collect the $1...never pay a claim. I remember a report(don't know where) where they were doing a million rides a day. I can only imagine it's more at this point


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

$1 SRF that's the Uber magic income that the drivers are paying for a ghost service never existed


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Unfortunately the SRF is put into tiers of service no matter if a driver holds commercial insurance or not. Therefore it is assumed that Black and SUV drivers have a separate policy so no SRF fee, but if those same drivers do Uber or XL calls then one is still applied because of the level of service. Another way Uber screws us all.


----------

